
Gladwell.com: Teachers and Quarterbacks - AndrewWarner
http://gladwell.typepad.com/gladwellcom/2008/12/teachers-and-quarterbacks.html
======
aston
If you like that piece, you should go ahead and read Gladwell's new book
Outliers.

